# Wicked Shotgun shells.



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

me likey


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I will take the 40MM in a Bofors gun!

There are a lot of pre-engrave rounds out there.

Seriously, there are a lot of potent shot shells out there.

The problem is getting any.









40 MM Bofors gun.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I didn't watch the vid, at 20 minutes long when I'm getting ready to make the ten mile trip into Folkston, Georgia for the best fried chicken The South has to offer.
I always get take out, to minimize my time interacting with strangers.
Quick Chick in Folkston. If you're ever lost, can't find the interstate, and are wandering around the back waters of South Georgia, stop in for chicken or pork chops. You won't be disappointed.

Oh, back to the subject - you can't go wrong with the old fashioned one ounce 12 ga lead slug. Works on grizzly bears, humans will be DRT with onne hit to the torso.
DRT = dead right there.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, back to the subject - you can't go wrong with the old fashioned one ounce 12 ga lead slug. Works on grizzly bears, humans will be DRT with onne hit to the torso.
> DRT = dead right there.


They work great on white tails as well. Most that I have shot in the proper location have pretty much dropped right about where they were shot. Not talking those little Tx whitetail either.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I will take the 40MM in a Bofors gun!
> 
> There are a lot of pre-engrave rounds out there.
> 
> ...


In WWII they mounted two of those on a tank chassis, in an open mount.
In Vietnam, there being no enemy aircraft, they were used against humans. Quite effectively.
They were called Dusters, I think they were designated M-42, I'm not home so I can't look it up.
They were used as perimeter defense on the more remote base camps. We had two assigned to ours.
One of the very few souvenirs I brought home from the war is an empty 40MM brass casing from a Duster. I used it as a flower vase for years, holding plastic flowers. Just my own personal anti war statement.

The other awesome anti personnel weapon that started in WWII for defense against aircraft was the Quad 50.
Four Browning 50's in an open mount. In Nam this turret was usually mounted on a 5 ton truck and used for convoy duty.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Well they said it best "That's impressive".


----------

